# LCD TV to home theater connection



## rd8easyst (Feb 8, 2009)

In my RV I have an older Phillips LCD TV with no audio outputs. I installed a LG 5.1 home theater system and can not figure out how to get sound from the TV to the home theater system. I have a Samson VCR/CD in the system. I do not have a cable box.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum!

If you're using a regular TV antenna for the TV, plug it into the VCR and connect the VCR to the home theater system with the red/white RCA cables. Run a video connection (composite, S-video, etc.) from home theater system back to the TV, so it'll get a picture.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum...:wave:

I agree with Wayne, do the connection through the DVD/VCR :yes:


----------

